# How do I give notice in 2022



## COextraordinaire (Apr 26, 2022)

(I’ve searched old threads, but some threads  might be too outdated)

After 14 years with spot, it is time for me to move on.  While I feel like I have a good relationship with my team and HR, my relationship with my ETL is strained.

How do I give notice? Is it a written letter? Given to my ETL or HR or both? Or Something on the computer?

I also do not want to give notice too early for risk of just being cut from the schedule.  I have used up most of my paid vacation, and have my next step planned about 6 weeks from now.  My thought is to wait until the last day before the schedule of June 5 is written.  Should I adjust that?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 26, 2022)

Come on, 14 years and you don’t know how to quit???  You quit in workday, the app on your phone. You don’t even need to be at the store.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 27, 2022)

COextraordinaire said:


> (I’ve searched old threads, but some threads  might be too outdated)
> 
> After 14 years with spot, it is time for me to move on.  While I feel like I have a good relationship with my team and HR, my relationship with my ETL is strained.
> 
> ...





Ashfromoldsite said:


> Come on, 14 years and you don’t know how to quit???  You quit in workday, the app on your phone. You don’t even need to be at the store.


Every time this question comes up, I scratch my head. Wouldn't the first step of quitting be to tell HR and your immediate supervisor? Then at that point you can tell them when your last day is and find out for sure how to proceed with resigning on Workday. Are there people who just quit on Workday without talking to anyone?


----------



## COextraordinaire (Apr 27, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Come on, 14 years and you don’t know how to quit???  You quit in workday, the app on your phone. You don’t even need to be at the store.


Yes, that is correct.  In my 14 years of wanting to keep the job, I didn’t have a reason to “know how to quit.”  Why would I need to know that?

But thanks for reminding me why I’m ready to move on…. Great helpful attitude there.  🙄


----------



## COextraordinaire (Apr 27, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Every time this question comes up, I scratch my head. Wouldn't the first step of quitting be to tell HR and your immediate supervisor? Then at that point you can tell them when your last day is and find out for sure how to proceed with resigning on Workday. Are there people who just quit on Workday without talking to anyone?


Thank you.  I just didn’t know if it should be in writing.  Or if it was proper to tell one before the other (ETL vs HR)

By the mere fact that it’s been 14 years at one job, I don’t quit very often.  And unlike my previous jobs, Target is very corporate.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 27, 2022)

Go on Workday.
Go to your profile.
Go to the 3 dots in the upper right corner.
Click "job change"
Click "resign"
Use all personal, sick leave & vacation first.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 27, 2022)

I would start with your ETL.  Your HR is just the administrative part of this, and can find out from Workday (your ETL will most likely let HR know anyhow).  

In Workday, go to your profile (the cloud icon in the upper right corner). From there, it's job, job change, resign.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 27, 2022)

Yetive said:


> I would start with your ETL.  Your HR is just the administrative part of this, and can find out from Workday (your ETL will most likely let HR know anyhow).
> 
> In Workday, go to your profile (the cloud icon in the upper right corner). From there, it's job, job change, resign.


I would change this up a little.

Resign in Workday.

Print it out it out and sign and date it. (I have no idea what is on this form).

Give copies to your TL and ETL as a courtesy.

Keep of copy in case they try to fire you on the Spot and try to screw you over if you have to file unemployment down the road.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 27, 2022)

Also, don't waste your time with detailed explanations on your Workday resignation.  You don't need to give a reason or blabber on about stuff like "I've enjoyed working with you" or "thank you for the honor of working in this company", just say "I resign effective (date, day, year)".  It's just business.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 27, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Every time this question comes up, I scratch my head. Wouldn't the first step of quitting be to tell HR and your immediate supervisor? Then at that point you can tell them when your last day is and find out for sure how to proceed with resigning on Workday. Are there people who just quit on Workday without talking to anyone?


I did. Lmao
When you resign on workday an alert immediately goes to hr and the sd.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 27, 2022)

COextraordinaire said:


> Yes, that is correct.  In my 14 years of wanting to keep the job, I didn’t have a reason to “know how to quit.”  Why would I need to know that?
> 
> But thanks for reminding me why I’m ready to move on…. Great helpful attitude there.  🙄


Lmao I quit a year ago.  I haven’t drank the kook aid for quite some time.  I’ve never been happier.


----------



## COextraordinaire (Apr 27, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Lmao I quit a year ago.  I haven’t drank the kook aid for quite some time.  I’ve never been happier.


You quit a year ago?  And you’re still here?  And claiming you didn’t drink the kool aid? Um, ok… 

you might think me a sucker for being happy at Target for 14 years.  But I can assure you once I quit in June I won’t be lurking here.  I’ll be moving on with my life.

You sure you’re ok?


----------



## Times Up (Apr 27, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Every time this question comes up, I scratch my head. Wouldn't the first step of quitting be to tell HR and your immediate supervisor? Then at that point you can tell them when your last day is and find out for sure how to proceed with resigning on Workday. Are there people who just quit on Workday without talking to anyone?


Here!🙋‍♀️


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 27, 2022)

COextraordinaire said:


> You quit a year ago?  And you’re still here?  And claiming you didn’t drink the kool aid? Um, ok…
> 
> you might think me a sucker for being happy at Target for 14 years.  But I can assure you once I quit in June I won’t be lurking here.  I’ll be moving on with my life.
> 
> You sure you’re ok?


I spent 27 years with target. Every job from tm to etl, 9 different stores in 4 states. Fresh out of college. I’ve been a member here since the very beginning, before this version was up and running. I believe the first site began in 2005 or 2007. Many of us old timers have talked for more than a decade.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Apr 27, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I spent 27 years with target. Every job from tm to etl, 9 different stores in 4 states. Fresh out of college. I’ve been a member here since the very beginning, before this version was up and running. I believe the first site began in 2005 or 2007. Many of us old timers have talked for more than a decade.


I've been here close to a decade and haven't even hit 1000 messages, gotta up my game.

As for quitting - hire a mariachi band and walk around the main drag of the store handing out flyers announcing your quit date while the band plays behind you.  10/10 I do recommend this method.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 27, 2022)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> I've been here close to a decade and haven't even hit 1000 messages, gotta up my game.
> 
> As for quitting - hire a mariachi band and walk around the main drag of the store handing out flyers announcing your quit date while the band plays behind you.  10/10 I do recommend this method.


I quit on workday and posted all my shifts so I could cash out my vaca. F*ck them. Lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 28, 2022)

COextraordinaire said:


> You quit a year ago?  And you’re still here?  And claiming you didn’t drink the kool aid? Um, ok…
> 
> you might think me a sucker for being happy at Target for 14 years.  But I can assure you once I quit in June I won’t be lurking here.  I’ll be moving on with my life.
> 
> You sure you’re ok?


Some folks like hanging out here to get laugh at spot.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 28, 2022)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> I've been here close to a decade and haven't even hit 1000 messages, gotta up my game.
> 
> As for quitting - hire a mariachi band and walk around the main drag of the store handing out flyers announcing your quit date while the band plays behind you.  10/10 I do recommend this method.


Oh damn, I've been here just over 3 years and I have almost 4000 posts! 😄


----------



## COextraordinaire (Jun 20, 2022)

Just following up,  I gave 3 weeks notice on workday to keep them from making a schedule with me on it (only to have to edit it later)

I put in the resignation at home at 6am and told my ETL when I clocked in at 7am.  He asked no questions (other than would I train someone for CO) and gave a pat “sorry to see you go”

On my last day, HR told me to tell them when I was clocking out and to make sure to request any leftover paid vacation time because it is use it or lose it.  My Team Member discount disappeared from my Target app the very next day.

I have been there 5 days a week for 14 years. I have brought 2 of my teen/young adult children on to work at Target over the years too. I can count 4 different natural disasters where I (and at least one of my children) were one of the few who could make it to the store and keep it open and running. I have done cash office by flashlight so we could run registers. Only twice in 14 years have I missed a scheduled shift. (I Read the schedule wrong for a Sunday)

And on my last day, 5 minutes before my shift ended, only one person (the STL who has been there a couple of months) acknowledged my leaving.

I say this to remind you… you are just a cog in the corporate machine. Go to your scheduled shifts, do good work while you are there. But leave it out of your mind when you clock out. Do not give your heart or passion to this job. Fourteen years of service means nothing to managers who cycle in and out every couple of years.

For me, this was a part time gig that worked well while raising a family and having other interests in my community.  So while I was a little sad that the last day of 14 years went largely un-acknowledged, I know I would have been absolutely gutted if I made Target my whole life for those 14 years and no one said boo about my leaving.

All you good hard working employees… keep doing good work during your shift, but leave that Target shit at the time clock when you clock out for the day.  Literally, quite literally, get a life outside of Target.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 20, 2022)

COextraordinaire said:


> Just following up,  I gave 3 weeks notice on workday to keep them from making a schedule with me on it (only to have to edit it later)
> 
> I put in the resignation at home at 6am and told my ETL when I clocked in at 7am.  He asked no questions (other than would I train someone for CO) and gave a pat “sorry to see you go”
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth.

I say that with no rancor - it is what it is. I worked for Sears for 32 years. My position was eliminated roughly a year before my store closed for good. I did get a small "going away" party a few days before my last day, which was nice. I said the same thing then that I say on here all the time, that in a couple of weeks it will be like I never worked there. A few minor protestations - thanks for trying guys lol, but I know the truth.

On my actual last day, on my way out, I said goodbye to the couple of people I saw on the way. As I walked across the parking lot, I got choked up. Trust me when I say I did a happy dance when I found out I was getting "laid off", but 32 years is a long time. Got in my car and drove away. 

By that time I had very little affection for most of the people I worked with, so that was not an issue. I heard that things got ugly in the last few months before the store closed, so I'm very glad I was not there for that. 

In the past year or so I have eased up at work, both because I'm getting older and can't work at the pace I used to and because I've realized there is no use in overkill. I still work hard, but if I NEED a day, I take it, and I try not to feel bad about it. 

I've taken a couple of LOAs and when I came back, well lo and behold, the store was still standing. Take care of yourselves and try not to stress because I promise, Target will carry on just fine without us.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 22, 2022)

COextraordinaire said:


> Just following up,  I gave 3 weeks notice on workday to keep them from making a schedule with me on it (only to have to edit it later)
> 
> I put in the resignation at home at 6am and told my ETL when I clocked in at 7am.  He asked no questions (other than would I train someone for CO) and gave a pat “sorry to see you go”
> 
> ...



this makes me so sad. i had a procession of team members all throughout my last week, tons of gifts, a walkie sendoff from the entire team...

some stores have such a miserably toxic culture and i am so, so sorry that this is how you went out


----------



## Dream Baby (Jun 23, 2022)

We just  had someone in management that transferred to another store for some vague reason.

That store lost half their management team in the last few weeks so she is screwed.


----------

